# Great White rips Kayak



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Though you guy's might like to see this. http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2007/07/24/SHARK.TMP


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I remember reading about this last year. There'd be a brown trout blitz if that happened to me.


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

People would have thought I was ..........., because I would have walked on water
Correction ran on water


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Yeah, that's not the first report of a Great White atttacking a Yak. For one it's in the same area where they are prevalent. Though an attack can happen anywhere. A White would probably be the only Shark to "successfully" attack a yakker because of there acrobatic ability. They chase seals. Over here on the East Coast it will eventually happen if it hasn't already, but it's gonna be rare; because the Whites here are migratory.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*yep*

There would definintley be a second coming cause I'd be the second person walking or should I say running on water.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

check this out if you haven't seen it already -- according to author "snopes" says it is real & safe -yakker is a Great White researcher - course you don't really know if it is safe till after the experiment
http://www.peterbe.com/plog/shark-kayak/sharkkayak.jpg


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

At a loss for words here!


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

i had a 16' great white attack my yak once. lucky for me i saw him coming, and as he came in for the bite, i punched him in the eye (which should have killed him instantly) he spun around and tried to swim away so i grabbed his tail, shoved a pinecone up his ___, and drug him to shore.

got him mounted on my wall now.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

That pinecone will live forever.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## valazybeachbum (Jul 24, 2007)

Lip Ripper said:


> i had a 16' great white attack my yak once. lucky for me i saw him coming, and as he came in for the bite, i punched him in the eye (which should have killed him instantly) he spun around and tried to swim away so i grabbed his tail, shoved a pinecone up his ___, and drug him to shore.
> 
> got him mounted on my wall now.


where you get a pinecone in the middle of the ocean?


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

valazybeachbum said:


> where you get a pinecone in the middle of the ocean?


You never saw pines out there?


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Flipper said:


> That pinecone will live forever.


It is a legend all it's own!


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

valazybeachbum said:


> where you get a pinecone in the middle of the ocean?


I for one always carry pine cones with me when I'm fishing:fishing: You never know when you'll run into a great white... or a squirrel. Always be prepared.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

"Kayaker Doug Mar, who took photos of Dan's boat, said no one at the angler club has been able to get hold of Dan since he left the beach Saturday morning."

Hmmmmmmmm...wonder why??? 

"Either he's having post-traumatic stress or his wife has taken away all his fishing stuff," he said.


----------



## bigcatt118 (Jan 25, 2008)

Man I'm glad we don't have sharks in Florida.


----------

